# Test cyp & Masteron cycle?



## Adluginb (Mar 6, 2018)

Getting ready to run my 3rd Test cyp cycle and I had a friend give me a good supply of Masteron.


Would I see any benefit to running it with test?  This will be my last cycle for at least a year and the Masteron will be expired by the time I run another cycle.

Ill be running 750mg of Test Cyp for 12-14 weeks.  If I run the Masteron would I run it the whole cycle and what doseage do those that have taken it recommend?

thanks


----------



## bvs (Mar 6, 2018)

Mast is generally considered a "cosmetic" steroid becasue it will give you a hard, dense and vascular look to the muscle but no real gains in size/strength/aggression. Therefore it is usually only used once someone is in the single digit bf%. 

Mast also likes to be run at slightly higher doses. Id say somewhere from 400-600 would be good. And yes you can run it the whole cycle if you want

Also keep in mind that mast is one of the most faked steroids out there, so buyer beware


----------



## Adluginb (Mar 6, 2018)

Well I’m 18% according to the measurements from several different techniques.

So probably not even worth the extra shots then right?

I dont really see myself losing much fat getting ready to start a cycle as I eat a lot.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2018)

Take in n save it.  

Maybe for your next run if u can get down to 12% or so.  

But x2x.  Mainly a looks type drug.  Once ur low it gives a dense hard look n veins you out nicely.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2018)

You wanna come into a mast cycle already low bf% . First you save time cutting bf ,u don't need a cycle for that.Second you will look way better at the end


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2018)

I love test and mast. On a blast I like to run mast higher than test, the effects I notice from a Mast cycle is my skin appears thinner and I look grainier, vascularity increases, and I actually notice a bit of a strength increase even tho others may say otherwise. Then there is also an increase in well being and libido.

Downsides are hair loss for me. The hair on the top of my head noticeably thins after 4-5 weeks of use. A higher mast and test cycle is comparable to a minor tren cycle IMO, especially if your diet is on point. Not saying to expect exact tren like results but it's pretty close. And considering the cons of running tren on mood and health (for me) it's worth it to me to stick with test and mast.

Also as I get older I'm sure prostate issues will come into effect.. hopefully not though.




bvs said:


> Mast is generally considered a "cosmetic" steroid becasue it will give you a hard, dense and vascular look to the muscle but no real gains in size/strength/aggression. Therefore it is usually only used once someone is in the single digit bf%.
> 
> Mast also likes to be run at slightly higher doses. Id say somewhere from 400-600 would be good. And yes you can run it the whole cycle if you want
> 
> Also keep in mind that mast is one of the most faked steroids out there, so buyer beware



I wouldn't say one of the most faked. The propionate ester is typical going to be mast if purchased from a reliable source. Enanthate maybe faked a little more often. 

Nothing like primo, anavar, are faked imo. The biggest problem is not necessarily faking, but underdosing and then supplementing the remainder of the hormone with whatever the brewer has left.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yea.  Mast can make u have some regrets in the sack easily.  

But it’s gots its pluses too


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Yea.  Mast can make u have some regrets in the sack easily.
> 
> But it’s gots its pluses too



What do you mean have some regrets in the sack easily?


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2018)

automatondan said:


> What do you mean have some regrets in the sack easily?



Bang questionable women..


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2018)

Intense said:


> Bang questionable women..



Ahhh got it.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 7, 2018)

Intense said:


> Bang questionable women..



Or questionable dudes.  If there is a hole, you’ll try to put ur pp in it.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 7, 2018)

Mast also lowers shbg.  This raises free test and enhances other steroids. A very underrated component of mast.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 7, 2018)

Intense said:


> Bang questionable women..



Correcto

That plus a few drinks n bam.  You ll wake up......wtf.....once u roll over n see what u did the night before.  Lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Mar 11, 2018)

I like running Mast at 600mg/week, and I'm not 12%.  Maybe 15.
Regardless, I feel like I get something out of it. 
My understanding is that it's a relatively "safe" compound, I'm not prone to baldness, and I've personally never had any bad experiences with it.
It won't add weight or size like most AAS, but I believe it helps keep strength and libido high when going from a blast to a cruise (I've ran it cruising).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 11, 2018)

Mast adds a ton of focus and aggression too


----------



## knightmare999 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Mast adds a ton of focus and aggression too



Yes, sir.  Good stuff.


----------

